# virar



## DorisB

Boa tarde!!

alguém m pode explicar que significa "virar" nessa frase:

"Nas estreias, ocupam os cinemas de câmera na mão para registrar a expectativa do público (...) _Se a gente não tiver um olho muito crítico_ -diz um deles-, *vira apenas um replicador*." 

Obrigada!!!!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En esa frase significa "se vuelve".

Virar, como en español, es un verbo que indica movimiento. Por ejemplo: los colores de las fotos de las cámaras Polaroid con los años viran al sepia. Un movimiento, generalmente en el que la cosa movida sufrió una transformación de cualquier índole.


----------



## DorisB

aaaaaaaaah,ok... o sea sería lo mismo que "convertirse" o, en ese caso, "convertirse en..."

Obrigadissima Ivonne!! bejao


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Claro! "Virar", dependiendo del contexto, es una forma más sutil de decir "convertirse".

Sos polaca? Por Dios, qué bien manejás el español. 
Saludos y cariños,
Ivonne


----------



## DorisB

jajaja...gracias guapa...lo que pasa es que soy licenciada en Filología Hispánica por la Universidad de Barcelona y llevo años viviendo en España

besotes y otra vez gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## vf2000

E como se diz em Espanhol virar um barco?
Esse barco vai virar
Esse barco não vira


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Olá vf2000

Não estou certa de compreender essa frase descontextuada: _navegar un barco? A eso te referís?_

Esse barco vai virar 
Esse barco não vira _à direita _/ Ese barco no gira a la derecha

MAS, acho que nesse caso "não vira" poderia ser entendido como: _ese barco no va ni para atrás ni para adelante_. É isso o que a frase exprime? Quer dizer: "não vira" figurativamente? Poderia me explicar essa frase? Fiquei interessada.

Obrigada


----------



## DorisB

...mas virar é também "volcar" no espanhol... eu acho k poderia ser isso ou, como disse Ivonne, "girar"... tudo depende do contexto...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Virar" en español se utiliza, por estos lares rioplatenses, más para indicar una acción de transformación de algo intangible.

Se me ocurren algunos ejemplos:

- Los colores viran al sepia
- Viró su mirada hacia la izquierda, en señal de indiferencia
- Viró su comportamiento de un día para otro
- El perfume de su piel viraba de dulce a amargo, según sus estados de ánimo

Cuando la transformación se produce por el movimiento de una cosa, allí son usados los verbos de movimiento más adecuados según la relación entre la cosa, la intensidad del movimiento o el grado de transformación.

Por ejemplo: los barcos giran - el sol se pone - las vehículos en tránsito giran o doblan -etc.


----------



## DorisB

sim...vc tem razão... mas no vocabulário náutico "virar" e também "tombar" o navio para que no costado ou querena se possa fazer a limpeza ou quaisquer consertos... por isso disse que tudo depende do contexto...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Com certeza! E obrigada por esse comentário, não sabia que estava certo falar em "virar o barco". Esta conversa virou bem interessante assim!


----------



## vf2000

Oi. Acho que me expresei mal: virar um barco não é para a direita, esquerda nem pra frente ou pra trás. Eu estava me referindo a virar de cabeça pra baixo jogando todo mundo no mar (eu pensei que estivesse claro 
*
Exemplos:*
 Um catamaran é um barco difícil de _*virar *_e difícil de manobrar.
 Para aprender a navegar não precisa saber nadar porque o barco não vai _*virar*_. Você já andou de avião? Você sabe voar?
(Disse-me um professor de vela)
Se a canôa não *virar *eu chego lá (marchinha de carnaval)

Creio que a palavra em espanhol é volcar.

AXÉ


----------



## DorisB

sim...nesse caso é "volcar"...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

vf2000 said:


> Virar um barco não é para a direita, esquerda nem pra frente ou pra trás. É virar de cabeça pra baixo jogando todo mundo no mar (eu pensei que estivesse claro).
> 
> Um catamaran é um barco difícil de virar e difícil de manobrar.
> 
> Para aprender a navegar não precisa saber nadar porque o barco não vai virar. Você já andou de avião? Você sabe voar?
> (Disse-me um professor de vela)
> Se a canôa não virar eu chego lá (marchinha de carnaval)
> Creio que a palavra é volcar.
> 
> AXÉ


 
Que bom eu já sei isso! Você é claro AXÉ, era eu que não compreendia a frase precisamente por não conhecer o sentido dela. É "volcar" mesmo, "tombar" no espanhol ibérico, "virar" em português. Faz sentido em espanhol, "virar" fica muito sutil para semelhante movimento que é "volcar". Tentarei encontrar algum uso que seja para movimentos intesos e lhes aviso, caso houver.

Beijões,


----------



## DorisB

"tombar" no espanhol ibérico??? certeza??? eu conheco a palavra "tumbar" mas não é muito comum na Espanha... usa-se na Republica Dominicana no sentido de "deixar", é uma gíria, por exemplo_: Tumb_e _eso, brother..._ no sentido "Déjelo hermano" ou "Olvídese del tema, amigo" ... na Espanha a gente costuma usar "volcar"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

DorisB said:


> sim...vc tem razão... mas no vocabulário náutico "virar" e também "tombar" o navio para que no costado ou querena se possa fazer a limpeza ou quaisquer consertos... por isso disse que tudo depende do contexto...


 

Pois certeza não Doris, eu supus isso pela mensagem que cito acima. Você a nomeia como sinônimo de "virar" na mensagem acima? Pensei que fazia referência a terminología usada lá na Espanha, pois aqui não se utiliza. É português mesmo agora que a procurei no dicionário! _Derrubar-fazer cair..._ Já vou compreendendo.


----------



## DorisB

k bagunça!!!! rsssss

-"tombar" é uma palavra portuguesa, não é? quer dizer: derrubar, fazer cair assim como vc disse; e é um dos sinonimos de "virar"
-no espanhol a gente diz "tumbar"... mas usa-se pouco, por exemplo: "tumbar los árboles" "tumbar un delincuente", "tumbar/derrumbar un edificio"... no caso dos navios a palavra é "volcar"

bejao!!


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Oi. Acho que me expresei mal: virar um barco não é para a direita, esquerda nem pra frente ou pra trás. Eu estava me referindo a virar de cabeça pra baixo jogando todo mundo no mar


 
Embora resulte deste seu esclarecimento que o que vou referir a seguir não é o sentido que pretendia, a verdade é que '_virar_' em português_,_ além desse sentido de _'voltar-se' (volcarse),_ também pode significar _'mudar de direcção'__: vira à esquerda, vira à direita, virou de rumo, o vento virou para sul_ e, portanto, também se pode dizer _o barco virou à esquerda ou à direita_. Nesse caso também se diz em espanhol '_girar_'? A razão porque pergunto é que '_girar_' em português implica rotação à volta de um ponto central, dum eixo, pelo que então os significados de '_girar_' em ambas as línguas não são completamente coincidentes.


----------



## Carfer

DorisB said:


> k bagunça!!!! rsssss
> 
> -"tombar" é uma palavra portuguesa, não é? quer dizer: derrubar, fazer cair assim como vc disse; e é um dos sinonimos de "virar"
> -no espanhol a gente diz "tumbar"... mas usa-se pouco, por exemplo: "tumbar los árboles" "tumbar un delincuente", "tumbar/derrumbar un edificio"... no caso dos navios a palavra é "volcar"
> 
> bejao!!


É. Significa basicamente _'(fazer) cair_' ou '_derrubar_', mas como sinónimo de '_virar_' a acepção é a de '_volcar_' em espanhol (veja a acepção 4 abaixo)._Virar_ tem inúmeros sentidos em português. 

Do Priberam:

*virar* -
_v. tr._
1. Voltar, volver de um lado para o outro.
2. Pôr do avesso.
3. Voltar a um lado.
4. Voltar completamente.
5. Voltar para cima.
6. Revirar, voltar para trás ou para o mesmo ponto.
7. Dirigir; apontar.
8. Despejar até à ultima gota; entornar.
9. Dar volta a; dobrar, tornear, voltear.
10. _Fig. _Fazer mudar de opinião, de tenção, de partido, de intento.
_v. intr._
11. Voltar-se; mudar de direcção!direção, de rumo.
12. Levantar-se, rebelar-se.
13. Olhar para; estar voltado para.
_v. pron._
14. Voltar-se; voltar-se completamente para algum lugar.
15. Mudar de opinião.


----------



## DorisB

sim, nesse caso seria "girar a la izquiera/ a la derecha"... mas não assim no caso de "virou de rumo" que no espanhol seria "cambiar de rumbo". 

No espanhol "girar" também pode significar o k vc disse: rotação à volta de um ponto central, dum eixo...


----------



## DorisB

aaah... no caso do "_o vento virou para sul" _na Espanha a gente usaria o verbo "virar" (que também existe no espanhol)... el viento viro hacia el sur...


----------



## Lucha Montes

Veo que vienen explorando los usos de "virar"... ¿Podrán ayudarme, entonces, con la siguiente expresión?:

"Quando chegamos na outra fazenda, deu uma chuva de vento que, pronto, quase levou todos os barracos, todo mundo molhou as coisas, molhou todo, o colchâo da cama, 
mas virou aquela coisa, pelo amor de Deus!"


Por el momento traduje hasta el "virou"..."_Cuando llegamos a la otra hacienda, vino un vendaval, un vendaval que, pronto, casi llevó todas las casillas, 
a todo el mundo se le mojaron las cosas, se mojó todo, el colchón de la cama, pero..."


_Como verán se trata de un fragmento de algo dicho por alguien de manera sumamente informal...

Gracias al que pueda ayudarme!


----------



## vf2000

_Minha sugestão:
"Cuando llegamos a la otra hacienda, vino un vendaval, un vendaval que, pronto, casi llevó todas las casillas, a todo el mundo se le mojaron las cosas, se mojó todo, el colchón de la cama, sabes, todo se puso un lío, por Diós!
_


----------

